# nvidia 9800GT fan control...



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

hello i am partaking in a gaming contest and need to rack up hours "in game". i have been leaving my computer on all night so it logs hours but the fans are much louder when the game is open. i also cannot control my GPU fan from ntune anymore. i need to regain that control and need to know how to quiet down my pc while maintaining stable temperature preferably under 180 degrees. help if you can if not thanks for reading!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

180F? you should be looking to keep it below 158F or 70C

I would keep the fan at 80% if you're gonna leave it on for long periods at a time and use Riva tuner
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> 180F? you should be looking to keep it below 158F or 70C
> 
> I would keep the fan at 80% if you're gonna leave it on for long periods at a time and use Riva tuner
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


i got rivatuner , how do i adjust fan speed with it?
i cannot figure it out.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Besides where it says *forceware driver* there's that button click and go to *system settings*.

Then go to the fan tab and change it to manual settings
set the fan to the desired setting (60% +) 
and then save a profile and set it so that it starts on start up.


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Besides where it says *forceware driver* there's that button click and go to *system settings*.
> 
> Then go to the fan tab and change it to manual settings
> set the fan to the desired setting (60% +)
> and then save a profile and set it so that it starts on start up.


it works exactly as you said it thank you for all your time. one final question, i have nvidiamonitor which monitors GPU temperature,and i touched the bottom of the circuit board on my video card and i couldnt keep my finger on it for over 5 seconds without a very very minor burn. even so, my GPU keeps goin along saying i am currently at a stable 129 degrees. does this make any sense? and what can i do to cool it down significantly without making much noise?

thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That must be 129F right?
That's only 53C which is a good idle temp.

If you want to keep it cooler you might want o consider a better case with some good fans. What is your current case?


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> That must be 129F right?
> That's only 53C which is a good idle temp.
> 
> If you want to keep it cooler you might want o consider a better case with some good fans. What is your current case?


yea youre correct on the temperature readouts, just thought its not normal to be hot to the touch. my current case is an HP pavillion elite case with a fan on one of the vents which i do not often use because i like to be up all night and cant have it being that loud. even when i do use the fan it does not seem to lower temperature that much. any fans i could put on like the bottom of my video card? or any other cooling methods that arent hundreds of dollars because i dont really have the room or cash for water cooling haha.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,
I think your referring to this here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209016

Mount it right below the video card, I use this one and it lowered my temp
20 or so degrees, also it has a manual switch on outside of it for the 3 speed fan
low, medium, high and the best part 14.99


----------



## Dhal (Mar 1, 2010)

hey i know this is an old post but i found it while i was looking for a resolution to my issue, and this is the closest source i could find to getting closer to the light at the end of the tunnel.

have a lot of left over parts im making a computer with, for a friend.
specs (i don't know how helpful this will be outside the mobo/vid card but i'm not sure how often i will chk these boards, so trying to put as much info as i can):
mobo = asus p5b (not deluxe)
cpu = core 2 duo e4300 1.8ghz (gigabyte cooler (old/compact version))
mem = 4gb ocz ddr2 800
psu = bfg 550w 
gfx = pny 9800 gt 1gb

here's my problem:
yuke fell on my notebook, now i can't get my sites
jk

symptoms:
*fan speed = 35%
*rivatuner > sys settings > fans tab
*everything is grayed out and unselectable/adjustable
*seems all tuning sw is not going to pick up up the fan or give me fan adjustment capabilities - even the nvidia system monitor (could be doinitrong)

possible solutions:
*extend the fan cable to connect to the motherboard (simple enough, i'd love to)
*some secret driver i can download that will enable my gfx board to adjust fan speeds, and give me an interface for that
*learn how to use nvidia sys mon, or rivatuner correctly

additional brick walls:
nvidia sys mon > gpu cooler > as window pops up receive an *error, the window that pops up has the following:
Element Name:
GPU Cooler
Update Data Every [1(s)] ,[this is a dropdown]
[ ] Visual Alert ,[ ] this is a checkbox
Threshold: 100%

*error:
Nvidia System Monitor [x]
NVIDIA System Monitor has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Please close the program.
-> Close the program

expectations:
basically i want the fan to be at 80-100%. the 100% would be settling for an adaptor i can connect to the mobo or possibly even a fan control hub if necessary (and not expensive, as this isn't really for me). i found a guide that i'm sure i can follow easily enough. the kicker is i can't fathom there being no easier way to get 80%+, in a stock condition 9800gt. it doesn't make sense to me that there is no sw that will give the o/s an interface for card monitoring/adjustments and the sw that's out there that should be able to, can't.

anyways overall punchline is between 80 and 100%. if that means getting some kind of adaptor, clipping or isolating the blue wire so the speed control explodes and force it to be maxxed out all the time, i'm ok with it. just post how i can find this adaptor and give me the jist of what needs to be done with cords that don't need to be there or anything special i would need to do. also, if there is a 3 pin to 4 pin gpu fan adaptor or fan control hub that you know about, i would give up my first borns left pinky for a link. all my searches lead to 3 pin to molex and gpu fan extension cords (if there's a place to plug these in on a p5b let me know that too, as i'd overlooked it somehow).

swing and a miss:
i was reading and reading and the closest thing i found to my problem was resolved but they are using palit and i have a pny. i haven't been able to find a similar routine to follow for my specific card...i definitely wouldn't flash my dfi board with an asus bios, and i kind of view this in a similar light.


----------

